# JOGL Perspektive



## Sanix (10. Nov 2010)

Ich zeichne ein Koordinatensystem und fülle die Grundfläche aus (also x-z - Achse ist der Boden).

Darauf erzeuge ich mit glut einen Torus. Dieser sollte nun sichtbar sein und verschwinden, wenn ich das Kamerasystem so drehe, dass ich von unten schaue.
Jedoch ist immer das sichtbar, was ich zuerst zeichne. 


```
private void drawGround(GL gl) {
		gl.glPolygonMode(GL.GL_FRONT, GL.GL_FILL);
		gl.glColor3d(1, 1, 0);
		gl.glBegin(GL.GL_POLYGON);
		// x axis
		gl.glVertex3d(0, 0, 0);
		gl.glVertex3d(right, 0, 0);
		// z axis
		gl.glVertex3d(right, 0, -10);
		// x' axis
		gl.glVertex3d(0, 0, -10);
		
		gl.glEnd();
	}
```


```
gl.glPolygonMode(GL.GL_FRONT_AND_BACK, GL.GL_FILL);
			gl.glColor3d(0, 0, 1);
			glut.glutSolidTorus(0.2, radius, 4, 10);
```


----------



## Guest2 (10. Nov 2010)

Moin,

hast Du den Tiefentest eingeschaltet?

In die init():

```
gl.glEnable(GL.GL_DEPTH_TEST);
```

In die display():

```
gl.glClear(GL.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT | GL.GL_DEPTH_BUFFER_BIT);
```


Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Sanix (11. Nov 2010)

Danke das war genau das Problem. Hatte fälschlicherweise angenommen, dass dies automatisch geschieht.


----------

